# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  Saint Barth Dental 2016 dates

## evening

Greetings! 

Saint Barth Dental's annual meeting on the island will be January 18 - 22, 2016 at the conference center at the Captainerie. 

All dentists vacationing and living on the island are invited. 

Details can be found at www.SaintBarthDental.com, including information about our hotel and villa partners.

Speaker and program to be announced soon. Hotel rates will be announced as soon as they are available.

----------


## stbartshopper

We were talking to friends who are long time Villa owners on the island. The wife was attended to by an island dentist for a dental problem instead of going back to the States. We were told her mouth was 'ruined' and will require three surgeries to bring it back which she has chosen not to do. The dentist and our friends will remain nameless. What is the general opinion of the Forum members of the dental quality of care on the island?

----------


## primo

her mouth was ruined??  your comment  is so generic, it is very disrepectful of the few well trained dentists on the island.   Her mouth was ruined and she has chosen not to "bring it back"?

----------


## stbartshopper

I am unaware of the quality of dentists on the island but assume as in most places they are very good. The wife had a lot of work done on her teeth last year in SBH. We saw her and her husband at Le Carre right after she had completed one of her visits. She could not speak as her mouth was still numb from the local anesthetic, which of course is to be expected. Last week we ran into them at Oasis. We asked how she was dental wise and her husband said terrible. He said the dentist 'ruined her mouth' and she was told by her stateside dentist that it would take three separate surgeries to correct the problems caused by the dentist in SBH. The husband went on to say his wife had decided not to have the additional surgeries and would live with her problems. I realize there are always two sides to every story and apologize for appearing to be disrespectful.

----------


## tim

I've been told by many island residents that there are some excellent dentists on the island, and I've found that to be true with the one who treated me.

----------


## elgreaux

our dentist here is excellent.

----------


## didier

why is there a meeting on here that is a year away?

----------


## elgreaux

advance publicity...

----------


## JEK

Lining up next year tax deductions :)

----------


## didier

> Lining up next year tax deductions



i agree, too funny

----------


## JEK

For those who may not know about the annual meeting. From a few years ago.

----------


## elgreaux

also in this year's Weekly iJ if you want to post that as well...

----------


## JEK



----------


## GramChop

Part of my job is organizing events on a grand scale for executives in my industry.  Me thinks I'll start looking at locales other than state-side.   :cool:

----------


## kent1994

> We were talking to friends who are long time Villa owners on the island. The wife was attended to by an island dentist for a dental problem instead of going back to the States. We were told her mouth was 'ruined' and will require three surgeries to bring it back which she has chosen not to do. The dentist and our friends will remain nameless. What is the general opinion of the Forum members of the dental quality of care on the island?



I don't understand what all of this has to do with the 2016 Saint Barth Dental annual meeting?

----------


## JEK

> I don't understand what all of this has to do with the 2016 Saint Barth Dental annual meeting?



Part of the "no thread goes unposted" pattern.

----------


## evening

Wow - I got swamped and never checked back... Sorry.

A few comments:

We announce the meeting as early as possible. I'm sure no one wants their dentists canceling appointments at the last minute so they can take vacation, even a learning one! They tend to schedule their travel well in advance as a result. Our attendees book their villas/hotels for the following year before they leave the island in January. 

There are excellent dentists on the island. They use the most advance techniques - many have been using cutting edge technology for years that is just reaching the US. My father, a retired dentist who was very active in the NJ and American Dental Associations was amazed at the quality of care when he arrived on the island in 1990. 

Sure, it's a tax write off (except for the air) but a week in Saint Barth relieves a lot of stress, teaches new techniques that can only benefit you the patient!

----------

